# breeding dogs with an A/A for DM



## dojoson41 (Oct 14, 2018)

I just found out my young female has tested A/A for DM at OFA while my male tested N/N I am so upset and now I will get my female spayed because I WILL NOT BREED from Carrier that could be passed on to her puppies. I have been through the pain of losing a GSD to DM and I will not put anyone human or dog through it. I think all breeders of GSDs should have a N/N on all the dogs to breed, unknown is not good enough anymore. Lets breed DM OUT


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

dojoson41 said:


> I just found out my young female has tested A/A for DM at OFA while my male tested N/N I am so upset and now I will get my female spayed because I WILL NOT BREED from Carrier that could be passed on to her puppies. I have been through the pain of losing a GSD to DM and I will not put anyone human or dog through it. I think all breeders of GSDs should have a N/N on all the dogs to breed, unknown is not good enough anymore. Lets breed DM OUT


Your female is at risk. Breeding to a clear would produce all carriers. So the questions you should be asking are what does my female have that should remain in the gene pool.
I lost my Sabi to DM and I agree that all breeders should be testing. We just need to not throw the baby out with the bathwater.


----------



## poconoman (Dec 7, 2020)

Here's a thread on the matter. Check out what UnlimitedGSD says. 









Health guarantee question


Looking at a pup breeder offering health guarantee of 2 yrs replacement. If said dog was to have bad hips. breeder will replace pup But new pup doesn’t come with any health guarantee. Is this a good or bad health guarantee




www.germanshepherds.com


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

poconoman, you are confusing hip dysplasia (H.D.) with DM (degenerative myelopathy), which is the doggie equivalent of multiple sclerosis, a condition where the nerves degenerate, causing loss of nerve function, beginning in the hind legs, and progressing to the point where the dog can no longer walk.

The DM test is controversial. Carrier dogs or even dogs that are supposedly clear of the gene have developed DM, while some dogs that are at risk (A/A) never develop the disease.

Edit: okay, the thread you linked to does mention DM. My apologies, but just want to make sure everyone is clear on the difference!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm sorry your girl came back at risk. 

The DM test is looking for a gene originally found in Corgi's. The question seems to remain - is there another gene that also affects German Shepherds. And DM can only be diagnosed during necropsy.

A/A is at risk. This dog should not be bred. I do know of someone that bred two carriers, which will produce At Risk. IMO, that was wrong and stupid. But you can not toss all the carriers out from breeding. You'll end up with other bottlenecks and issues reducing hte gene pool even further. Breeding a carrier to a clear will produce clear and carriers. This is how they reduced HD. Take out the "At Risk" and breed to the fair/good/excellent. This is how DM will be reduced. I also think it's super important for all stock to be tested and not just fall back on "clear by parentage". Test. it's not expensive and it's just more information.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Here is info I’ve found and I have found many, given I have made the decision to breed Ozzy pending spine X-ray results and other testing. 

Ozzy is at risk for DM. The only reason I’m am looking to breed him is the quality of the GSD has declined. His genetics are so needed in the gene pool today. He is the epitome of what the GSD should be. Yes, I know I have no clue how he can produce since he has never been bred. 

I am inquiring with other very well known breeders to get opinions and so far would breed a dog like Ozzy given of course a clear female on top of the the right female in pedigree I will be very very selective and have stipulated factors that must be set.
I’m not going into a debate about my decision but I am doing my homework very seriously. Ozzy will have his spine X-ray and sent to OFA.
I respect people’s thoughts and choices and again not going into debates on my choice.
If anyone wants to ask questions PM me.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Sabis mom said:


> Your female is at risk. Breeding to a clear would produce all carriers. So the questions you should be asking are what does my female have that should remain in the gene pool.
> I lost my Sabi to DM and I agree that all breeders should be testing. We just need to not throw the baby out with the bathwater.


Exactly - I have clear dogs for the most part - have been testing since it became available.....I have had a litter from a clear and a carrier....got one of each....my carrier female has gorgeous structure and orthopedics, fantastic temperament, biddablity and wonderful drives, natural retrieves....why would I throw her out of the gene pool when I can breed her to a clear and get maybe a carrier or two at worst???? The clear one had Fair hips, normal elbows, great temperament, super hunt drive and certified in SAR... on a co-own/breeding, has produced striking gorgeous offspring and great working ability with an IPG 2, 1 - BH, 3 SAR dogs in her only litter (sired by my DM clear, V rated, titled super correct male)....the other female was bred to a clear male, and those pups are too young to have titled yet, but several will....no way would I have not bred such an outstanding female because she is a carrier.

Lee


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Pups take one gene from each parent. So at risk should only be bred to clear, which will produce all carriers. Clear can be bred to anything. Carriers can only be bred to clear. 
Clear by parentage is only one generation so the parents must both have been tested.
@BigOzzy2018 get that boy a smoking hot clear girlfriend and lets see some baby Ozzy clones!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> Pups take one gene from each parent. So at risk should only be bred to clear, which will produce all carriers. Clear can be bred to anything. Carriers can only be bred to clear.
> Clear by parentage is only one generation so the parents must both have been tested.
> @BigOzzy2018 get that boy a smoking hot clear girlfriend and lets see some baby Ozzy clones!


You are correct hence why I’ve done a lot of research. I am going to try once I get his spine X-ray done but could be difficult given his DM status and My criteria for a female is very strict.
Cigars for all if I find the right match.


----------

